
Martin Shkreli, the Bad Boy of Pharmaceuticals, Hits Back - ceocoder
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/business/martin-shkreli-the-bad-boy-of-pharmaceuticals-hits-back.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=Moth-Visible&moduleDetail=inside-nyt-region-0&module=inside-nyt-region&region=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10684160)

